# You guys are smart...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally built my own under sink contraption... Seriously brilliant. I made a couple changes.. rather than s fernco direct to the trap arm, I made a few adapters to screw on to the look out since a lot around here are tucked into the wall, then a no hub on to that.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pic.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice, how do you hold the greenfield in place?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, I really need to make one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

stecar said:


> Nice, how do you hold the greenfield in place?


What's a greenfield?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Last time I checked it looked like this


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> stecar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, how do you hold the greenfield in place?
> ...


A place where the buffalo rome?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

... I'm gonna edit the title to you guys are smarta$$es


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Why not just pipe in a clean out downstream of the trap and snake it...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Very snazzy, have you considered an adjustable tripod vs the bungee? If it's a 2 trap I'll turn the waste arm up and run water while cabling. But that's a plumber idea right there.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumber patt said:


> Why not just pipe in a clean out downstream of the trap and snake it...


Cause that's rarely an option a customer would take.. 

This cost next to nothing and saved me from cleaning coffee goo of white cabinets.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not my idea... Saw it on here and made it. I thought about the tripod, but it's one more thing to bring in... My plan for when I can't bungee to something near by is to use my 2 wheel dolly's cross brace...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've failed as a husband... Mrs. OpenSights doesn't get get the funny stuff.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad you like the design. The ball valve....I like it on the tailpiece so you can drain all the water before disassembling.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Not my idea... Saw it on here and made it. I thought about the tripod, but it's one more thing to bring in... My plan for when I can't bungee to something near by is to use my 2 wheel dolly's cross brace...


The design has shortened down so no support is needed.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Let's see that.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll send you a pic privately. Too many lurkers out here


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got one that I'll send you too that originally was used from a faucet which I changed using Gear Junkies cross connection safe connection to the sink drain with a ball valve along with some other modifications of my own ...


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm lurking. Post em up. I use a modular unit but I need to figure a way to run water with it.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Just curious, how long does that take to set up? I like the idea of being to run water while running a sink line with 1 trap when cleaning from a roof vent is not feasible. Excellent idea. I've seen gear mention his under sink contraption in the ridgid forum, but have never seen a picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Guess looking at it now there's just 2 ferncos to connect so set up time wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup....easy peezy. 5 minutes to connect if that. That's why my cables don't stink. I guess that was why I kept wondering about that hand towel thread.


----------



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome now I have to have one


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Yup....easy peezy. 5 minutes to connect if that. That's why my cables don't stink. I guess that was why I kept wondering about that hand towel thread.


I use my towels to wipe of my push rod for the camera as I reel it back in. And sometimes I will wipe off my jetter hose depending on where it went. Pulling and resetting toilets usually use up towels, wiping up water on jobs, cleaning up an underground pipe before you glue it, etc... Lots of uses for towels. Oh, stuffing them down closet risers if you have to repair a flange is another use.


----------

